# Yod'm 3D - genial oder Spielzeug?



## diabolo150973 (15 September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin durch zufall über Yod'm 3D gestolpert und habe es gleich mal installiert! Das T**l ist meiner Meinung nach genial!!! Man hat damit 4 Desktops gleichzeitig, die auf vier Seiten eines Würfels dargestellt werden.
Der Würfel lässt sich drehen. Für das Drehen kann man in den Einstellungen Shortcuts festlegen. Ich benutze "Win+Pfeil rechts/bzw. links", da man das sonst eh nie braucht. Ich finde es praktisch, weil man damit seine "Arbeit" vor neugierigen Blicken verstecken kann. Die Taskleiste dreht sich dementsprechend mit. Wer also neugierige Kunden oder Kollegen ins Staunen bringen (oder klarmachen, dass sie nicht erwünscht sind) will...

Es kann angeblich sogar für alle Desktops die Icons getrennt verwalten. Das haut bei mir aber leider nicht so ganz hin. Aber dafür hat 4L mal das T**l "Launcher" empfohlen.

Und das Beste ist: Es braucht so gut wie keine Systemressourcen!!!
Wenn ich beim "Drehen" die Prozessorleistung beobachte, komme ich nicht über 3%. Bei mir nutzt es ca. 36100k an Arbeitsspeicher.

Viel Spaß damit! Und lasst Euch nicht schwindelig werden!!!

gruß,

dia


----------



## marcengbarth (15 September 2008)

Ein Link vielleicht?


----------



## diabolo150973 (15 September 2008)

*Es wäre zwar die ideale Gelegenheit die neue Forumsfunktion (markieren und suchen) zu nutzen, aber Du hast Recht!


http://www.chip.de/downloads/c1_downloads_hs_getfile_v1_24720595.html?t=1221482434&v=3600&

Sorry, hätte ich auch gleich mit reinmachen können...


gruß,

dia
*


----------



## vierlagig (15 September 2008)

aber ganz bugfrei ist das tool nicht, so springt es bei mir ab und zu zum ersten taskbar eintrag, was manchmal ein wenig nervt...

aber die symbolverwaltung funktioniert soweit ich das sehen kann...mußt es natürlich aktivieren: tab "desktop" und den haken bei "manage icons for each desktop"


----------



## vierlagig (15 September 2008)

welche icons angezeigt werden, kannst du dann für jeden desktop über "show/hide icons" aus dem kontextmenü von Yod'm 3D festlegen


----------



## diabolo150973 (15 September 2008)

Das mit dem Taskbareintrag habe ich noch nicht gehabt. Aber ich habe versucht auf 3 Seiten verschiedene Icons zu setzen (1 Seite für Arbeit, 1 Seite für Spiele, 1 Seite für Office und Co. und 1 Seite leer). Und wenn ich auf "Am Raster ausrichten" oder "Aktualisieren" klicke habe ich auf allen Seiten alle Icons. Deswegen benutze ich den Launcher für die wirklich wichtigen Sachen und den Rest hole ich mir aus dem Startmenü... Aber man kann damit prima mehrere Sachen (verdeckt) gleichzeitig machen. Deswegen bin ich so begeistert.

Gruß,

dia


----------



## vierlagig (15 September 2008)

du hast recht, am raster ausrichten zeigt alle symbole an ... solltest halt nicht so oft ausrichten  ... ansonsten, wie schon gesagt, kannst du die symbole die du nicht leiden magst desktop weise ausblenden bzw. jene, welche du gerne hast, anzeigen..


----------

